# General > Business >  Brandy's  Opening Day !!

## brandy

I just wanted to let everyone know, that the planned opening day for Brandy's is
Sat. 9th of July
9 Am opening!
ladies plus size and maternity wear
also available panache bras up to a K cup
scarves, bags and costume Jewelry. 
looking forwards to seeing anyone who would like to have a lookie in!
Brandy

----------


## wkgeorge

Hi, where about is this new business ?

----------


## brandy

its number 38 bridge street in wick.. 
it use to be the corner shop paper shop at the traffic lights!

----------


## linnie612

Hi Brandy, lots of luck on your new venture.  I wish you every success :Smile:

----------


## wkgeorge

Thanks for quick reply, that will be good to see a shop open there again, good luck

----------


## ducati

All the best Brandy, and well done on getting a prime site.

----------


## Liz

I'll definitely be popping in to see your shop Brandy and I wish you every success!  :Smile:  xx

----------


## Garnet

me too,.......best of luck Brandy. ::

----------


## poppett

Wishing you the very best of luck in your new venture, Brandy.

Will be down for a nosey very soon.

----------


## annemarie482

will see you there! 
(maybe, through the crowd lol)

----------


## Ash

will deffo be in a look 

good luck  :Smile:

----------


## shamrock2007

All the best Brandy

----------


## brandy

thanks guys! looking forwards to opening up! a bit nervous! but excited!

----------


## ducati

Went past today, the signage looks great.

----------


## brandy

it was Gordon Macfarlane from MacFarlane Arts Ltd that did the sign.. he did a great job!

----------


## Fran

Just what Caithness needs, great idea, good luck with your new shop BrANDY  X

----------


## Tilly Teckel

Best of luck for opening day (you'll be fine!) and all the best for a long and profitable future!

----------


## starfish

see it to day what wick needs

----------


## crashbandicoot1979

Good luck with the shop Brandy, it looks lovely and its nice to see a new business in the town centre rather than another boarded up shop!

----------


## Alana

Wishing you all the best is your new venture Brandy fantastic to see another new shop in town .

Alana 

Divas & Dudes
Children's Boutique
10-12 Kirk Lane
Wick
KW1 4NN

Tel:01955 603355
Open- Tue-Sat 10-5

www.divasanddudes.org.uk

----------


## ducati

Hey, there's stuff in the window! Looks great.

----------


## brandy

i know! loads of people are trying to come in and i feel really bad that i have to turn them away! fingers crossed they all come back on next sat! thanks everyone for the support! hope to get everything finished inside in the next couple days! then im off to the bra fitting course on sunday! and back on tues. then its all about rushing to get everything finalized! so ready to just be open now!!

----------


## Julia

Shop looks great, will definitely be coming for a look, good luck with your new business and well done you!

----------


## northener

Good luck with your new venture, Brandy.

It's nice to see someone who's willing to give something a go. With you and 'Arkwright' on the same street it feels like the .Org is going into retail en masse ::

----------


## KEEP_ON_TRUCKIN

Hey yeah Brandy well done and all the best from us at Hilltop Horse & Country - good on you for getting here - I was one of the ones with my nose pressed up against the glass this afternoon - you had your head down busy working away :-)

----------


## pig whisperer

wishing you all success in your venture.

----------


## Dadie

Im one of the lucky ones and I have already had a look around!
There is loads of clothes im coveting...a nice chiffon top with butterflies on and a lacy dress/tunic...but Brandy keeps steering me towards the maternity clothes section....she isnt in luck there..thats not happening again!
There is also lots of bits and bobs like bags and scarfs and accessories too!

----------


## brandy

*laughs* well its all coming together now! we are having a friends and family night tomorrow with wine and nibbles, and then open our doors to the public on sat! 
just back yesterday from a course in Leicester for bra fitting so will be offering that as well ! 
also, just came back from inverness this morning after going down to see Godske group about plus size clothing.. i will have 20 pairs of jeans in the shop on opening day .. that i will be selling as a trial.. they are 
figura magic jeans.. and they take you down a size and nip and tuck away all the bits we like to hide *laughs* however they are a bit dearer as they are designer and are the Magic jeans.. also not easy to get! 
they retail at about 89.99 but from what ive seen well worth it to have a pair in your wardrobe! 
hope to see you guys in the shop! feel free to drop in *G* 
brandy

----------


## ducati

Just got back from a few days at me mums in South Manchester, I was surprised at how good and vibrant the high streets were looking. They are very big on the sit outside cafe thing down there so there are a lot of Costa, Cafe rouge and all those chains but many many boutiques, butchers, bakers, gifty shops, accessory bars, florists, small ethnic supermarkets and food halls to name a few. This despite a plethora of out of town outlets and truly massive supermarkets. 


Wouldn't it be great if we could end up with similar here. It's all just a matter of choosing where and how we shop isn't it?


Good luck Brandy, I hope you and others can show us the way.  ::

----------


## Birons

The shop is looking great, Brandy.

Good luck for the new business.

----------


## missmillie

Good luck for tomorrow Brandy, I really enjoyed my look around yesterday and the items you have are beautiful and really incredible prices.  Lots of lovely things that I will be pointing out for mums to be having photo shoots and must admit a lot that I would like myself. Have a great opening day and wishing you the success you deserve.

----------


## cherokee

I want to pass on my very best wishes to you too, Brandy !

As someone else commented on here, its great to see a new ironmongers and now a clothes shop (albeit for the "slightly larger" or pregnant lady) on Bridge Street, Wick.  

Wishing you (and also "Birons") all the very best for a long and prosperous trading future !  

_P/S - May try and pop in tomorrow as well...........it's gonna be busy lass !!!!!_

----------


## mumof2

well well it's officially opening day, hope plenty folk pop in for a nosey and a blether.

----------


## brandy

scary scary! just putting shoes on to head out the door to open the shop! i wont have a panic attack!!

----------


## catnip

_Wishing you all the very best with your shoppie!

L x_

----------


## mumof2

not scary! stop it, you're making yourself worse. see you down there in a few minutes.

----------


## Allsorts

I beat you will have  a fab opening day and will do well. Good luck and enjoy your day you have worked hard to get here.

----------


## Torvaig

Good Luck Brandy but somehow I don't think you will need it!

Looks like you have done your market research and realised that there are as many ladies over size 14 as there are under!

Well done, you deserve every success! 

In fact, all these new shops deserve success for flying in the face of competition from the big companies. I fervently hope that folks will appreciate your initiative and support the effort you have all put in to awaken interest in the town centre again.

I also applaud the more established local businesses who have hung on tenaciously and who have continued to provide much needed services while many around were dropping like flies and hope now that all will profit from their confidence in customers appreciating all that they have to offer and make the town centre buzz again.

It will be good to walk around, do shopping and have a cup of coffee or lunch and it all leading to a busier look for Wick.

----------


## Beat Bug

I'm really looking forward to a local shop that stocks larger bra cup sizes. I usually have to shop on line, or if I'm passing through Edinburgh, Aberdeen or Glasgow make an appointment at Bravissimo for a fitting. It will be much nicer to shop near to home!

----------


## cherokee

Well, how did it go Brandy?

I'd imagine that you'd have been rushed off your feet !  Really hope that you got a great turn out and lots of sales on your first day.  :Smile: 

I was going to come in to see your new shop, but, because I am terrified of thunder (and there was loads of that today !!), I wasn't able to leave my house  !!!  :: 

Hoping that I'll manage in one day next week to see all your goodies though !

----------


## annemarie482

well i visited.....
i saw.......
i tried on......
several items........
and bought a few bits!
and left £50 lighter! lol  :Smile:

----------


## brandy

had a really good day! loads and loads of peeps in and about.. and not to shabby on the sales either!  annemarie come back when ever you want! are the jeans comfy enough for you?
i was so pleased that the space was big enough.. i had several prams.. and a couple of wheelchairs in.. and there was enough room for my cust. to maneuver without bother.. so that was my biggest worry!
one of the things i wanted to have was cust. comfort!  well after things cust would want to buy!
but it was very busy very exciting and very knackering! *G* but i loved every min of it! going down in a wee bit to restock and get ready for the morning!! 
feel free to drop in for a nosey and a natter.. all are welcome!!
brandy

----------


## Kevin Milkins

Mr's M bought herself a nice blouse. I'm glad to hear that you had a good day.

----------


## Mrs Bucket

_Is Hilltop Horse and Country a shop if so where?_

----------

